# BMX mit federung?



## DaveDaRocka (14. Mai 2010)

Hi leute,
meine kumpels und ich sind heut von ein paar mauern gedroppt, da haben wir uns gefragt, gibt es eig. auch bmx mit federung?
weil sonst geht das ja richtig fett aufs handgelenk bei höheren sachen 
und wäre es danach eigentlich noch ein bmx?


----------



## Renegado (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube zu wissen, dass es keine 20"er gibt mit 'ner Federung. Außer da hat jemmand gebastelt. Bei den 24"ern sieht es dann schon anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (14. Mai 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/brooklyn bmx fully/saber417/bmx33.jpg


----------



## RISE (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## DaveDaRocka (14. Mai 2010)

lol was is das fürn krankes teil ^^


----------



## Philipipo (14. Mai 2010)

voll der Freerider...


----------



## TomatoAc (14. Mai 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein Federbein von nem Motorrad oder ner 125er


----------



## chasseur (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Freund hat das mal gemacht, absolut GRAUSAM!
er hat einfach ne MTB Gabel genommen, oben abgesägt, dann mit Klebeband umwickelt, weil es zu dünn für sein rohr war, und dann mit nem hammer den vorbau draufgeschlagen.
Folge: Er überschlug sich beim Dirtjump, knie arme ellenbogen, alles offen, und noch dazu Blutvergiftung. Also keine experimente...^^


----------



## dromabuse (11. Juni 2010)

muhahaha nices pic


----------



## Airik (13. Juni 2010)

chasseur schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat das mal gemacht, absolut GRAUSAM!
> er hat einfach ne MTB Gabel genommen, oben abgesägt, dann mit Klebeband umwickelt, weil es zu dünn für sein rohr war, und dann mit nem hammer den vorbau draufgeschlagen.
> Folge: Er überschlug sich beim Dirtjump, knie arme ellenbogen, alles offen, und noch dazu Blutvergiftung. Also keine experimente...^^



geile Geschichte Mann!


----------



## holmar (14. Juni 2010)

die kausalkette hat auf jeden fall ein ziemlich überraschendes ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juni 2010)

ich möchte bitte n bild von nem rennrad fully, wenn wir schonmal dabei sind.


----------



## bmxtoy (23. Juni 2010)

also meint ihr mann könnte bei nem 24 ohne bedenken ne gabel reinbauen vorne ...


----------



## holmar (23. Juni 2010)

ja, aber dann hast du ein einrad


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2010)

Wird schwierig. Wenn dann höchstens eine Gabel mit niedriger Einbauhöhe und dementsprechend wenig Federweg. Sonst leidet die Stabilität und die Geometrie des Rahmens. Falls die Federgabel unerlässlich ist, würde ich mich auf einen für 24" Räder ausgelegten MTB Rahmen festlegen, da gibt es auch einige, die 110mm hinten BMX-Naben gerechte 110mm Einbaubreite haben und schon beinahe die Fahreigenschaften eines BMX.


----------



## Daniel_D (24. Juni 2010)

Also ne alte Z auf 60mm gekürzt hatte die richtige EInbauhöhe für einen Cruiser.

Vollgefederte Rennräder gabs einige in Serie


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (24. Juni 2010)

Rennrad Fully:






Palnatoki FS I, 1994





Palnatoki FS II, 1998

Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (27. Juni 2010)

Sehr gut, die Wiesmann hatte ich nicht im Kopf, eher diese komischen Dinger mit dem freischwingenden Sattel.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juni 2010)

Softride


----------

